# FOTOS DE MOLLEJAS BEACH!!



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jajaja... Así que Lu, Chocaviento y otros creen que ellos solo fueron a Mollejas..pues no me perdi una semana en el Puerto Bravo __________ En verdad me quede wauu con todo lo que han hecho en la segunda ciudad más importante de la región AQP... así que empezare con fotos del lugar donde más pare y me bañe....en el nuevo muelle...para los curiosos de lanzarse como yo les recomiendo que lo hagan antes que acabe el verano...yo lo hice 3 días seguidos y cuando tuve oportunidad sacaba fotos a diferentes horas del día.....

Aca bajando desde el Malecon RATTY....














































 
Desde aqui fue donde me lanze.....los mollendinos más expertos lo hacen hasta inclusive desde la pérgola..pero yo no más desde la baranda......recomiendo que tengan cuidado con las llantas que estan colgadas...que cuando sube y baja la marea te da unos golpes que se te queda marcado el Goodyear en la cara........









Un sunset......después de meterme al mar....






 
Y de noche de paseo....me hubiese metido de nuevo pero si hubiese estado ebrio....de sano de noche no la hago....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La competencia esta ferozz!! pero no creo que tengas fotos como las que yo tengo jijijij


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol::lol: nada de hacer tu cherry aca Luz.... :lol::lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Unas fotos más......

























Viendo la playa el cura..que actualmente esta sumergida bajo aguas saladas...









Desde el circuito de Playas









Ya continuo mañana..... tengo sueño carx**... todo por entrar a ver que hay en el foro....:lol:​


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Como es eso de la Playa del Cura? podrias explicarnos? no lo sabia


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias por el triplicado...no te vayan a cerrar el thread como hacen en El Chasqui con las noticias ya posteadas. :lol:


¡Mentira!!! Lindas las fotos, sugar...pero a ver si se ponen de acuerdo, hay mucho que fotografiar por esos lares, mejor divídanse el territorio y cada uno por su lado, ¿no? :lol:

¡Saludossssssss!!!!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Gracias por el triplicado...no te vayan a cerrar el thread como hacen en El Chasqui con las noticias ya posteadas. :lol:
> 
> 
> ¡Mentira!!! Lindas las fotos, sugar...pero a ver si se ponen de acuerdo, hay mucho que fotografiar por esos lares, mejor divídanse el territorio y cada uno por su lado, ¿no? :lol:
> ...


Jijiji es verdad, pero las fotos que hasta el momento he puesto yo son más que nada de la ciudad, estas son ya de la playa y dicho sea de paso son muy lindas, no puedo creer que te tiraste como los demas clavadistas Suguitarr que osado!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Buenas fotos Sugar... con tu thread y el de Luz.. creo q ya conoci tooooodo Mollendo


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

:applause: Bravazo!

Mollendo es la revelacion del momento


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Excelnet recopilacion de Molendo...


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

wow....se ve muy xevere  Buenas fotos


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

me encanto el color del agua, se ve tan limpio...muy buenas fotos. gracias por postearlas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jaja:lol: gracias por los comentarios.... yo tome más fotos de toda la zonas de playas...entonces Luz se encargara de la ciudad...  y las fotos de Lu también esta buenas.... ahh y es chevre lanzarse al muelle pero haganlo si tienen la plena confianza de que Poseidon no se los lleve...:lol::lol:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Está muy bonito el malecón, sin colores fuertes. Chevere recorrido!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

que hermosa playa, y el malecón. Están bacanes tus fotos. Que bien que ahora aprovechemos bien de nuestras costas, es decir como dicen muchos MIRAMOS AL MAR


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Antes que Luz me gane en su thread..... algunas fotos del complejo MAUI.. este fue inaugurado hace más de 3 años...tiene entre sus servivios. la Super discoteca, canchas de futbol, voley, basket, tennis y fronton, aparte que en el segundo nivel cuenta con restaurants y 1 piscina con vista al mar y al circuito de playas, claro todos los servicios básicos como estacionamiento, s.s.h.h y otros más......en el 1er nivel también hay bares y restaurants.... la alameda fue hecha tomando en cuenta a lo que se viene realizando en Iquique(Chile) en el Paseo Baquedano....así como de su circuito de playas...... creo que las autoridades arequipeñas toman como ejemplo más a las ciudades hermanas de Chile como Santiago(AQP) y Iquique(Mollendo) para las mejoras......

Lo bueno es que tienen normado el tipo de mobiliario urbano...para asi no desentonar con la arquitectura y la propuesta urbanista del lugar.....esta zona si que ha mejorado bastante.....antes era solo tierra y nada más......un aplauso a las autoridades Mollendinas y a los arquitectos también:applause::applause:

Bajando al circuito de playas







































































Ya vengo con más fotos...:banana::banana:

P.d: A me olvide uno puede hacerse socio de este Club..pero también pueden ingresar pagando 6 luquitas, bastante barato para todos los placeres que te da.....


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

sugarrw said:


>


Creo que el municipio de Mollendo debería poner sombrillas de paja, que sean permanentes, para que la playa se vea mejor sin tanto colorido de sombrillas, mas ordenado, en invierno se podrían cerrar y guardar para que no se deterioren...
Por ejmplo como estas:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

pero con el sol infernal de Mollendo se quemarian.....:lol::lol: recuerda que AQP es la cabeza del desierto de ATacama....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bravazo!!! se ve superefrescante tu thread Christian, gracias por compartir tu travesía a travès de las fotos mostradas, me gusta mucho como se ve Mollejas Beach!! Salu2!!


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

Muchas grax Sugarrw por las fotos... veo mucho dinamismo a esta zona mucho más de lo que se piensa que tiene Huanchaco.. pese a que ya no he regresado hace 1 1/2 año a Huanchaco no he visto mucho -quizá ahora haya cambiado- dinamismo, orden, limpieza, buena infraestructura etc etc etc... muy bien por Arequipa.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy bella Mollejas Beach :lol:, se ve un gran dinamismo.

Me gusta como an sabido aprovechar las rocas para integralas al entorno del malecon, muy bonito Mollendo.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Mollejas Beach :lol::lol: se nota q cuando pusiste el titulo al thread aun tabas picado jajaja, chvrs las fotos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

como que picado XD ....sino que vi otro thread más de Mollendo.... :lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que hermosas fotos SUGUITARR mientras yo estaba preocupada por ti tu estabas haciendo la competencia  mentira!! excelente tema!


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Mollendo (Mollejas Beach :lol se ve bien chevere, en estas fotos se ve una ciudad limpia y moderna, como me gustaria visitar mollendo hace 5 anios que no voy


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Unas última de noche..las tome con la cam de un amigo porque esa noche no saque la mia.....









Las cascadas de agua del muelle turístico...yo el de polo negro....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente hermosas las fotos, la ultima muy bonita con los colores de verdad


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

se ve linda esa playa...bien chic...i love to be there ..!!!


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya me antojé de ir nuevamente :drool:

Así que la de negro eres tú... :lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

claro pues amiga Lu


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

se ve bien esa zona de mollendo


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que chebere, <Arequipa siempre me sorprende. Sakludos


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

.
*HERMOSO*




Este es mi patita SUGAR ???? :cheers:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

es lo que el dice ... jajaja chvr el muelle de noche muy buena la iluminacion estaria de la pm q hagan una obra de ampliacion a ese muelle


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

valmonth said:


> .
> *HERMOSO*
> 
> Este es mi patita SUGAR ???? :cheers:


claro amigo Valmonth.... y Tacall si digo que ese soy yo..soy yo.... que pensabas verme en vestido:cheer::cheer: como tu!!!:lol::lol: estoy esperando la foto de Luz que me tomo lanzandome al muelle!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jajaja a mi no me va eso, y xq pensaria verte en vestido?? o es q ia t lo haz puesto antes :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Pucha...No reconosco a mollendo! - Ha cambiado, pero por lo mejor.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

asi es Mollejas Rules!!!!! :lol::lol: creo que otros balnearios de AQP y del Perú se estan quedando....tomen el ejemplo de Mollejas!!!!!!!!!!!  

Mollendo un gran orgullo para los arequipeños..... :banana:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Buenas fotos de Mollendo ... cambio bastante desde la ultima vez que estuve por ahi


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que , no fuiste este año Herbert!!!!!!!!!!! como es eso posible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Asi es amigo .. este año lamentablemnte no he podido ir a veranear .... pero tengo la esperanza de poder ir este fin de semana a Mollendo y la Punta de Bombom .. sino ya sera hasta el proximo verano ... hno:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> asi es Mollejas Rules!!!!! :lol::lol: creo que otros balnearios de AQP y del Perú se estan quedando....tomen el ejemplo de Mollejas!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mollendo un gran orgullo para los arequipeños..... :banana:



Y no sólo Mollendo, Camaná, Colca, Chivay, Cotahuasi, El Valle de los Volcanes, etc, etc, etc, etc infinito como nuestra campiña


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ehhh bueno..ahora unas fotos de la 1er playa..que después de tantas obras y quejas de algunos.... al final todos terminaron disfrutando lo que hizo su alcalde.... este es el principio de todo un malecon en la playa y ya se tiene los diseños para continuar durante estos meses las obras para la 2da playa de Mollendo....
Bajando por un puente..cerca a Miramar creo....









Ahora por el otro lado desde el malecon Ratty....una vez abajo....ahh sorry por las fotos..estan medias movidas..es que estaba medio picachu todas mis vacas...:lol:también me comentaron que plantaran full palmeras, pero solo en el malecon.... como las de las 1eras fotos.....


















Sigamos a la zona de fulbito playa y voley playa... aparte de estos ya saben que en el complejo de la 1era playa hay también más infraestructura deportiva..pa pasar un verano bien fresh y disfrutar con la gentita....

Bueno a la hora que tome es un sol infernal y nadie juega a esa hora..yo fui el unico tarado que fui a quemarme y cocinarme para traer fotos a esa hora...:lol::lol: a eso de las 4pm se llena por completo esta zona con gente haciendo sus grupos pa pichanguear y jugar....









































Ahora para los más mojones (Rafo y Brian) :lol::lol: broma...unos juegos de castillos y tanta huevada pa hacer creer a los chibolos que estan en la pelicula Piratas del Caribe....:lol::lol: pero de hecho muy interesantes y agradables....

























Retirandome en la tarde a seguir chupando al centro....

























Y 2 fotos que saque en la noche....no habia nadie porque era mitad de semana y habia mucha seguridad y no dejan tomar; pero para conversar con los amigos en la playa de noche es muy chevre........:lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mollendo es Mollendo y esta en Arequipa  que lindo como esta... esta de Lujo!! cuando fui por algunos momentos pense que estaba en otro pais  jijijiji esta muy bonito todo todo todo de lujo! con sus basureros en madera y todo en madera


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bakanes, de hecho que AQP tiene mucho que ofrecer y MOLLEJAS BECH es prueba de ello  Salu2!!


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Asu realmente esta quedando de la pxtx mxrx, sin duda alguna mollendo es uno de los balnearios con mas estilo, y poniendome a alucinar (para variar) ya me imagino como podria ser este balneario a partir del año 2010 cuando tenga la cantidad de canon minero y regalias que recibira gracias a su "tia la maria", ojala en esas epocas todavia siga este alcalde que parece muy eficiente.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Bakanes, de hecho que AQP tiene mucho que ofrecer y MOLLEJAS BECH es prueba de ello  Salu2!!


Claro que si...date una vuelta el proximo verano al Puerto Bravo de Mollendo....



YoniEBS said:


> Asu realmente esta quedando de la pxtx mxrx, sin duda alguna mollendo es uno de los balnearios con mas estilo, y poniendome a alucinar (para variar) ya me imagino como podria ser este balneario a partir del año 2010 cuando tenga la cantidad de canon minero y regalias que recibira gracias a su "tia la maria", ojala en esas epocas todavia siga este alcalde que parece muy eficiente.


Lo que me gusta de esta ciudad es que encuentras de todo....es como estar en AQP...claro que no esta Pv para Luz.....:lol::lol: 

P.d: Ya pues Camana..no te quedes en la competencia contra Mollejas!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y ya sabrán como esta Mejia y Camana esta que se prepara ya vienen nuevas noticias por las costas de Arequipa


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Mollendo esta muy bien... se nota seguro, limpio y ordenado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonita la playa.


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

.
*SUPER HIPER BRAVAZO* !!!


----------



## Aitor_ (Feb 13, 2008)

Qué bien han quedado las obras del viejo puerto. Vamos el alcalde se merece un aplauso. Harán algo en La Isla en las ex casas de ENAFER? Vi por allín un proyecto de hotel?

Creo que desde que conectaron la zona del malecón Ratti (Se escribe así es el apellido del antepasado de mis amigos) con el circuito de playas mollendino se le dio un nuevo dinamismo a la ciudad. Antes para ir en auto había que bajar por Inclán.

El otorgamiento de las instalaciones de ENAFER igual,mente ya que se aprovechó para zonas deportivas y de ocio. 

Definitivamente Mollendo es la segunda ciudad de Arequipa. 

Recuerdo aún que era nuestra segunda playa, luego de Mejía obviamente... la heladería del Condorito, el Venezia, el Marcoantonio, las brochetas, paseo por la plaza Grau, el malecón Ratti, compras en el mercado (que ha quedado muy bonito luego de su renovación) y claro para esas noches aburridas en Mejía (por que a veces la fiesta del club aburría) teníamos la discoteca Rothman's sobre los acantilados que dan al mar... recuerdos...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

asi verdad..ya no hay Rothman´s...creo que Maui se jalo a toda la gente.... seria bueno tener un forista de la segunda ciudad más importante de la región AQP y que con fotos nos muestre las obras que se están haciendo para el verano 2009.....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Lo mejor del complejo!!  :lol:


Que chevere que la municipalidad halla pensado en todo y en todos, juegos parav los "criters" , zonas deporivas para los mas jovenes y ese malecon tan :drool:. Mollendo a cambiado mucho kay:

Pd: Luz o Sugarw no tienes fotillos de Mejia :dunno: , chanquenme por desviarme del thread :lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Veo que no puedo tomarme unos dìas de relax.....

El thread está muy bueno, las fotos estàn regias.

El texto inicial y las lisuras no estàn permitidas y peor aùn en un thread de nuestra pàgina principal. Ha sido editado.

La competencia es buena... en buena ley..... Por eso continuen porque hacen un super buen trabajo.... pero cuidado se me salen de las veredas.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias Vane por visitar mi tema y que bueno que te gusto las fotos......me parecio que lo habian eliminado XD.... ya no vuelvo a poner un titulo así.. es que Luz se me quizo adelantar con las fotoss :lol::lol: y PM = para morirse!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvrs las fotos de la playa buen recorrido pero la madera usada es especial para q no se pudra o q??


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Debe tener un tipo especial de laca o barniz que resista los embates del entorno playero. De otra forma no creo que dure mucho.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

sip...debe tener algun tipo de protector solar :lol:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

Se deberia unifcar este thread con el de Chocaviento, Paseando por Arequipa (mollendo)


----------

